# Dog Down!



## LSoutdoors5 (Dec 5, 2013)

After multiple stands, it all payed off yesterday morning! He came in on a string to the rabbit in distress, and about 25 yards my 5.56 75 grain Hornady dropped him in his tracks!


----------



## bowassasin (May 16, 2011)

Nice job bro! Way to get it done. I went out for 2 sets last evening with no luck.


----------



## bowassasin (May 16, 2011)

How long was your calling sequence until he came in?


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Pretty dog, congrats.


----------



## LSoutdoors5 (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks guys, we hit the RID about 4 times for about 10 seconds each and within 10 minutes he came in.


----------



## tsb3 (Dec 31, 2013)

Good job! Way to go!


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

Nice job, way to stick with it.


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Awesome, congrats!


----------



## Bucks&Ducks (Dec 28, 2011)

Good Job.........


----------

